# 1st Try of Pop's Brine with a Venison Loin



## bigtrain74 (Nov 3, 2015)

I wasn't planning on posting this so that is the reason for the lack of pics, my apologies up front. Plus, I know this may not be the best use of a venison loin but I wanted to see how this would come out if i was to make a venison ham. It also gave me an excuse to bust out the mini's. The Mini WSM and the iGrill Mini that is. Also thew in some drums into the brine. They both sat in there for 4 days without injecting it.













IMG_1241.JPG



__ bigtrain74
__ Nov 3, 2015


















IMG_1242.JPG



__ bigtrain74
__ Nov 3, 2015






I never installed a grommet but the lid closed just fine.













IMG_1244.JPG



__ bigtrain74
__ Nov 3, 2015


















IMG_1247.JPG



__ bigtrain74
__ Nov 3, 2015


















IMG_1246.JPG



__ bigtrain74
__ Nov 3, 2015






I was very pleased with the sweetness vs the saltiness as neither were overpowering the venison flavor. The same went for the chicken drums. They were very juicy and bursting with flavor. This is going to be my go to wet brine for all my hamming needs! I will be sure to be more pic heavy on the next one.


----------



## jcollins (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks good from where im sitting.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 3, 2015)

Very cool, I am hopefully going to be doing something similar very soon!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 3, 2015)

looks good,i've done some venison legs in the past using pop's brine,they came out great too.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice job Jr


----------

